# Concerns....



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, i caught a few mantids...i think they are Chinese...I have a fairly large one..just molted and i wasnt expecting it (came out fine!)...i caught some grasshoppers...they are as big as some of the smaller mantids and rival in size, the larger ones...these are young keep in mind...the largest i THINK is maybe 2 inches...are the g.hoppers too much...they seem interested but cant quite catch them...which brings up another question..i have a 12"x6"Hx4" (i think its 6 and 4)...the majority are green...the g.hoppers see them i think....the terrain is mostly brown...should i change that to green? and how can i chatch the appropriate food needed? ALL HELP IS APPERECIATED!!!


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

At 2 inches, I think you should be feeding your mantis moths really. The G.Hopper would be a great meal, but I'm not sure your little guys are strong enough to hold on to them till they can get them killed.

With three mouths to feed, I feel you will be catching a LOT of moths :-( You may want to think about buying some Fly pupae from one of the shops online. This way, you not only save yourself some hunting time, but you also get to watch flies hatch out of their pupaes  It's totally gross.


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

You can get some pupae from,

www.mantisplace.com


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2007)

> At 2 inches, I think you should be feeding your mantis moths really. The G.Hopper would be a great meal, but I'm not sure your little guys are strong enough to hold on to them till they can get them killed. With three mouths to feed, I feel you will be catching a LOT of moths :-( You may want to think about buying some Fly pupae from one of the shops online. This way, you not only save yourself some hunting time, but you also get to watch flies hatch out of their pupaes  It's totally gross.


Huh? He can feed it anything it can catch. If the mantis can catch the hopper and eat it go ahead and use it as food. He doesn't have to use moths.


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 14, 2007)

I made the suggestion of moths because of the part where he said, "they seem interested but cant quite catch them". I've seen prey 'escape' simply because the mantis that caught them didn't have the arm strength to hold them. In that case, I'd say go to smaller food, or buy them a Bow Flex.


----------

